# When to join a group?



## CWOLDOJAX

I searched the forum using "groups", "join a group", and "prepper group" and in every attempt I got lots of results and tedious scanning through the threads.

We have had a few newbies (I include myself) who are curious about groups.
I have never thought of some of their questions and I can gain from the answers related to that.

For example:
When should a lone/beginning prepper join a group?
How does one find a group?
If one is planning to bugout, should they join a local group and a distant group?
Are groups like HOAs, in that everyone pay dues to support the group?
How does one no if they are in the wrong group?
Is leaving a group like leaving a gang?

Should we (maybe we do already) have a "start here" forum for newbies?


----------



## Notsoyoung

I think that the best answer is to find a group NOW, and not wait until after the SHTF. If you wait you would have no idea what kind of people you are getting involved with. I think that I am fortunate. My group are family members. My brother, who owns a grocery store, one of my sisters who is an E.R. nurse and her husband, my other sister, who is also a nurse and who married my best friend since grade school. Both of my brother-in-laws are Engineer/Maintenance types, and one of them grew up on a farm and built his house himself, including doing all of the wiring, plumbing, and carpenter work. All of us grew up with guns, including my sisters, and my brother-in-laws and myself are or were avid hunters (starting to get old so have slowed down somewhat) and still shoot allot. Allot of our family gatherings consist of us shooting trap and "plinking".


----------



## HuntingHawk

This might be a good start:

Northeast Florida Preparedness (Jacksonville, FL) - Meetup


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

HuntingHawk said:


> This might be a good start:
> 
> Northeast Florida Preparedness (Jacksonville, FL) - Meetup


Impressive. Thanks.

Not as covert and secretive as I thought.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I checked out a few meetups in my area. They seemed more interested in sitting around BSing then having any form of training.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Some of the larger meetups might be worth joining just for their buying power. Some almost monthly have group buys. Most groups do have a monthly dues which highly varies in cost.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Thanks.
I don't need another social setting.
I have family and church.
I step out of political volunteerism too.


----------



## HuntingHawk

There are paramilitary groups in Florida but I would suggest staying away from them unless you are the Rambo type.


----------



## Notsoyoung

HuntingHawk said:


> There are paramilitary groups in Florida but I would suggest staying away from them unless you are the Rambo type.


Just a quick clarification, "Rambo WANNABE types". The fictional character Rambo was supposed to be highly trained and extremely capable. Most of these wannabe's are only that way in their minds.


----------



## big paul

I agree with the join a group NOW not after SHTF !! join a group (of strangers and people you do not know well) and you are asking for a knife in the ribs in the middle of the night and all your gear stolen. I don't have any time for "the masses" and I have no trust in my neighbours so I shall be going lone wolf(+1).


----------



## hardcore

I have a well" fortified farm". a few friends wanted to join until I said 25 bucks a month or 8 hrs labor.


----------



## big paul

in Britain prepping is a minority activity and is seen by most as very strange and not normal, the idea that one should be in charge of ones own destiny and not leave it to TPTB or some third party is seen as very eccentric and even paranoid in some places, so british preppers tend to keep it to themselves. therefore finding a group of like minded people to discuss prepping with is very hard to do and is usually confined to online forums like this one.


----------



## PalmettoTree

To join a group or to have a group the members must agree in one fundamental point and be willing to subordinate opinions on other issues to the point of being able and willing to over look those differences.


----------



## dannydefense

big paul said:


> in Britain prepping is a minority activity and is seen by most as very strange and not normal, the idea that one should be in charge of ones own destiny and not leave it to TPTB or some third party is seen as very eccentric and even paranoid in some places, so british preppers tend to keep it to themselves. therefore finding a group of like minded people to discuss prepping with is very hard to do and is usually confined to online forums like this one.


Which is why to the guy who wrote the article about us taking Scotland's place in the EU I say, Nuts!


----------



## Denton

hardcore said:


> I have a a compound. a few friends wanted to join until I said 25 bucks a month or 8 hrs labor.


On a side note, I suggest you do not refer to your property as a compound. Words mean things, and the government relies of definitions to attack.

Call your farm a compound and you are attaching military significance to it.

Just a word of caution from your friendly, constitutional minded friend.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I just can't wrap my mind around joining a group. Everyone can't be a chief most will have to be Indians, are you prepared to follow ideas and orders from someone else? Not sure I am. What was it Pink Floyd wrote?: "trade your walk on spot in the war, for a leading role in a cage" or something like that?
Yeah, I know there is strength in numbers, and I reserve the right to change my mind, but at this point, I am planning the lone wolf route.


----------



## Zed

big paul, on contrary their are prepper groups in uk...i saw few youtube videos..just search 'uk preppers ep.2'


----------



## Denton

Groups should be formed long before trouble arises. They should be formed by like minded friends who know and respect one another. Leaders come naturally in such groups, and the leadership is accepted and welcomed. Furthermore, as each member has unique skills and talents, each member is a "leader" in different operations within the community. Even though one person has to be the ultimate decision maker, that person knows enough to trust the other members, and is his leadership is accepted because of that.

Such a group does not happen overnight and isn't formed because people answer a group request on the internet.


----------



## slewfoot

big paul said:


> I agree with the join a group NOW not after SHTF !! join a group (of strangers and people you do not know well) and you are asking for a knife in the ribs in the middle of the night and all your gear stolen. I don't have any time for "the masses" and I have no trust in my neighbours so I shall be going lone wolf(+1).


My feelings exactly. Why I preach against joining or forming a group.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Moonshinedave said:


> I just can't wrap my mind around joining a group. Everyone can't be a chief most will have to be Indians, are you prepared to follow ideas and orders from someone else? Not sure I am. What was it Pink Floyd wrote?: "trade your walk on spot in the war, for a leading role in a cage" or something like that?
> Yeah, I know there is strength in numbers, and I reserve the right to change my mind, but at this point, I am planning the lone wolf route.


Anyone that's been in the military understands that's the way things are.


----------



## dannydefense

Denton said:


> On a side note, I suggest you do not refer to your property as a compound. Words mean things, and the government relies of definitions to attack.
> 
> Call your farm a compound and you are attaching military significance to it.
> 
> Just a word of caution from your friendly, constitutional minded friend.


I just figured he had a nice bow.


----------



## keith9365

"I agree with the join a group NOW not after SHTF !! join a group (of strangers and people you do not know well) and you are asking for a knife in the ribs in the middle of the night and all your gear stolen. I don't have any time for "the masses" and I have no trust in my neighbours so I shall be going lone wolf(+1)."

"My feelings exactly. Why I preach against joining or forming a group."

I believe walking into an established group is asking for trouble. Aside from the danger of being knifed in the dark and robbed, has it been infiltrated by big brother yet? Who there is reporting on what goes on or is said? Just my paranoia flaring up again.


----------



## Hemi45

hardcore said:


> I have a a compound. a few friends wanted to join until I said 25 bucks a month or 8 hrs labor.


DAMN!!! 8 hours labor for $25??? You can't get anywhere near that deal in a Home Depot parking lot


----------



## HuntingHawk

Big difference between one of the paramilitary groups & a prepper group. One is all about the MREs while the other is about growing & preserving their foods.


----------



## Slippy

IF you decide to join a group, I suggest the following method of introduction at your initial meeting;

When you walk into the meeting instead of shaking hands and doing the normal suburban stuff of "hi howya doin" crap, stop short of everyone and in a loud voice ask, "Which one of you pusses wants his ass kicked first?"

I think that'll do.


----------



## paraquack

Bad Slippy, BAAADDD Slippy


----------



## dannydefense

Slippy said:


> IF you decide to join a group, I suggest the following method of introduction at your initial meeting;
> 
> When you walk into the meeting instead of shaking hands and doing the normal suburban stuff of "hi howya doin" crap, stop short of everyone and in a loud voice ask, "Which one of you pusses wants his ass kicked first?"
> 
> I think that'll do.


Slippy, we're not in the joint anymore. You can stop doing that every time you go out.


----------



## Slippy

paraquack said:


> Bad Slippy, BAAADDD Slippy


Actually, I gave that advise to Son 2 one summer when he worked on a lawn maintenance crew while still in high school. The rest of the workers were older than him. So I told him on Day 1, walk up to the biggest ******* on the crew and and say, "Lets get this over right here and right now so you know who's the new boss".

I think he tried some version of that advise and all the guys ended up liking him. He's a good kid.


----------



## Slippy

dannydefense said:


> Slippy, we're not in the joint anymore. You can stop doing that every time you go out.


My bad.


----------



## hardcore

Hemi45 said:


> DAMN!!! 8 hours labor for $25??? You can't get anywhere near that deal in a Home Depot parking lot


they have a "supper club" where they meet in a public place monthly, they have no problem spending 25 bucks on food and drinks. sitting down on there fat asses, and running there mouths...but to put a shovel in there hand or to pay dues ....lol, like I tell them don't come here.


----------



## Camel923

Slippy said:


> IF you decide to join a group, I suggest the following method of introduction at your initial meeting;
> 
> When you walk into the meeting instead of shaking hands and doing the normal suburban stuff of "hi howya doin" crap, stop short of everyone and in a loud voice ask, "Which one of you pusses wants his ass kicked first?"
> 
> I think that'll do.


Is this after you drink all your survival/trade liquor?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Slippy said:


> IF you decide to join a group, I suggest the following method of introduction at your initial meeting;
> 
> When you walk into the meeting instead of shaking hands and doing the normal suburban stuff of "hi howya doin" crap, stop short of everyone and in a loud voice ask, "Which one of you pusses wants his ass kicked first?"
> 
> I think that'll do.


This reminds me of the scene in the movie "The Patriot" when Mel Gibson walks into pub and shouts "GOD SAVE THE KING!"
As a recruitment tactic.


----------



## TG

Slippy said:


> IF you decide to join a group, I suggest the following method of introduction at your initial meeting;
> 
> When you walk into the meeting instead of shaking hands and doing the normal suburban stuff of "hi howya doin" crap, stop short of everyone and in a loud voice ask, "Which one of you pusses wants his ass kicked first?"
> 
> I think that'll do.


Slippy, if I didn't know better, I'd think that you must be a Ukrainian Kozak  ok or a Klingon haha I like you so much more now


----------



## Prepadoodle

I would avoid publicized "prepper" type groups, and will suggest an alternative...

Join or form a neighborhood watch. Such groups are usually encouraged or at least tolerated by local law enforcement, and will attract people who you can generally trust.

After that, it's relatively easy to ask them questions such as, "What do you see as our role or response to a long term emergency?" With the proper guidance, it's not hard to steer them into additional training, food preps, and a variety of other "prepper" type activities. If done right, they won't even know they are your prepper army. heh heh heh


----------



## shotlady

theres an evac group about 40 miles from here they are always training and learning about plants, medical, water, gardening. they don't have any weird political or religious extremism going on. I like that . just people who want to survive, be sustainable, be knowledgeable, be useful. from what I saw they were pretty strong in character- not shady or douchie.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Something else is youtube. Almost any subject you can find a vid on. But what is posted may not be the best choice so you want to watch multiple vids on the same subject. And subjects like gardening may not be the best for your area..


----------



## Notsoyoung

I think that the best group to join is that of family members. I am lucky because I am from a large family with a tradition of military service, so we have allot of vets from the Army, Marines, and Air Force. There are also allot of RN Nurses, Engineers, and farmers, so I feel that we aren't in too bad of shape.


----------



## big paul

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that the best group to join is that of family members. I am lucky because I am from a large family with a tradition of military service, so we have allot of vets from the Army, Marines, and Air Force. There are also allot of RN Nurses, Engineers, and farmers, so I feel that we aren't in too bad of shape.


your lucky, most families in the UK are fractured and don't see any members of their families for months if not years. all my family is deceased, I've got one cousin 25 miles away and the other is in Australia and that's it.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that the best group to join is that of family members. I am lucky because I am from a large family with a tradition of military service, so we have allot of vets from the Army, Marines, and Air Force. There are also allot of RN Nurses, Engineers, and farmers, so I feel that we aren't in too bad of shape.


You are lucky Notsoyoung.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Moonshinedave said:


> I just can't wrap my mind around joining a group. Everyone can't be a chief most will have to be Indians, are you prepared to follow ideas and orders from someone else? Not sure I am. What was it Pink Floyd wrote?: "trade your walk on spot in the war, for a leading role in a cage" or something like that?
> Yeah, I know there is strength in numbers, and I reserve the right to change my mind, but at this point, I am planning the lone wolf route.


Good point.

I am usually careful who I "choose" as mentors or advisors before I follow someone.

Perhaps, for the time being I ought to just figure out who and where the preppers are and find out more about my new neighbors etc.
I suspect my family will be "on board" as the S hits the fan.


----------



## Slippy

TorontoGal said:


> Slippy, if I didn't know better, I'd think that you must be a Ukrainian Kozak  ok or a Klingon haha I like you so much more now


Aw shucks. Slippy's face gets blush red and he awkwardly kicks the dirt.

But seriously, I'm just a Common, Average American Male who tried to do everything right for his entire life. But slowly over the last 15-20 years I began to wake up and realize that my Freedom and Liberties were being taken from me. I got tired of being Common and have committed myself to doing my part to help regain the values that our Great Republic was founded upon.

I'll never be a preacher and save souls, but if I can help 1 person to wake up and join the fight, then its worth it. I'll use logic, analysis, humor whatever it takes to help Save This Great Republic.


----------



## txcdrvr

I think that if theres a group, make sure the supplies are stored within a walking distance of your house, it seems to me that the general rule of thought is when the shtf everone is going to just jump in the BOV and ,,go over the river and thru the woods,,,,, AND ,, why is this in the alternative energy forum..


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Prepadoodle said:


> I would avoid publicized "prepper" type groups, and will suggest an alternative...
> 
> Join or form a neighborhood watch. Such groups are usually encouraged or at least tolerated by local law enforcement, and will attract people who you can generally trust.
> 
> After that, it's relatively easy to ask them questions such as, "What do you see as our role or response to a long term emergency?" With the proper guidance, it's not hard to steer them into additional training, food preps, and a variety of other "prepper" type activities. If done right, they won't even know they are your prepper army. heh heh heh


I don't know how I missed reading this earlier.
Makes sense.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

txcdrvr said:


> I think that if theres a group, make sure the supplies are stored within a walking distance of your house, it seems to me that the general rule of thought is when the shtf everone is going to just jump in the BOV and ,,go over the river and thru the woods,,,,, AND ,, why is this in the alternative energy forum..


I take the blame for the wrong forum.
I was going to post something about a local charity that teaches veterans about farming. Which I did... and mistakenly posted this one too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I searched the forum using "groups", "join a group", and "prepper group" and in every attempt I got lots of results and tedious scanning through the threads.
> 
> We have had a few newbies (I include myself) who are curious about groups.
> I have never thought of some of their questions and I can gain from the answers related to that.
> 
> For example:
> When should a lone/beginning prepper join a group?
> How does one find a group?
> If one is planning to bugout, should they join a local group and a distant group?
> Are groups like HOAs, in that everyone pay dues to support the group?
> How does one no if they are in the wrong group?
> Is leaving a group like leaving a gang?
> 
> Should we (maybe we do already) have a "start here" forum for newbies?


Check out preppergroups.com, it is a networking site. Here is the link to Florida: Florida » Prepper Groups


----------



## Prepadoodle

Slippy said:


> When you walk into the meeting instead of shaking hands and doing the normal suburban stuff of "hi howya doin" crap, stop short of everyone and in a loud voice ask, "Which one of you pusses wants his ass kicked first?


I was feeling rather parched one night and stopped in a bar for a quick drink. I didn't think much about the row of Harleys parked outside, but when I walked in, I saw more leather than you would see at a S&M convention. One biker was standing in the corner, all decked out in leather and chains and chugging a can of 30 weight oil, and the men were even harder looking than her.

All conversation stopped as I entered, and they all turned around slowly to glare at me. So I said, "I saw all the bikes out there, are you guys Shriners or something?"

Total silence for what seemed like a very very long time.

Then one of the guys (who I later learned was named "Poison") started laughing. Soon they were all laughing and Poison says, "Get this guy a beer on me, he has more stones than anyone in this joint."

They were actually alright guys. Many were vets, and I would rather have guys like that at my side than a bunch or wimps.


----------



## stillacitizen2

If leaving a group is like leaving a gang, then it was probably a gang to begin with. In a situation like this, I would want my group to be family, and friends I have a close relationship with. You never know what you might be stepping into with strangers. But if you don't like what's going on, I'm sure you can just stop showing up. I doubt they'll take your prepping supplies like a biker gang would take your Harley.


----------



## Diver

I've found the idea of groups to be an interesting challenge. You have the issues around finances, particularly if you have a mix of levels of preparedness. What happens when disaster strikes and one guy has a year's supply of food and another has a BOB? You have OPSEC issues. You have the guy who is a prepper but shows up with his girlfriend who is mostly interested in her hair. You have the issue of everyone wanting to be the leader. BTW: who forgot to include beer in the preps?

I finally decided to turn the idea on its head. Instead of forming a group, all of whom participate, I went through a list of who I would not be able to turn away. That's basically family, including extended family. In a TEOTWAWKI event this is the group I am going to be stuck with and it ranges from geriatrics to infants. Given that group I can now plan and accumulate supplies with that group in mind. I know who are the preppers among my own family, so no OPSEC issues. I've got mutual agreements with cousins in remote locations where I will take them in if SHTF and they'll take me in if SHTF, so BOL locations are solved. I've got family members with medical training who aren't into prepping. I've got family members who bring a strong back and not much else. I've got children who are dependents pure and simple.

Is this the group I'd want in a TEOTWAWKI situation? No, it is the group I've got. I'm going to deal with it and prepare based on that reality.


----------



## Spice

I'm more of a 'meet the neighbors and make connections' type than a 'join a group' type. Most scenarios, and the most likely scenarios, don't involve such a rapid and massive disruption that many people will just toss the BOB in the BOV and head for the BOL. Around here and at our BOL, having people know you're a neighbor and not some outsider ("city hunter") will do wonders for cooperation and security. I could foresee situations where a few family members or close friends might end up at our place, but that would depend more on us wanting them as people than choosing them for their preparedness.


----------



## Prepared One

On a side note, I suggest you do not refer to your property as a compound. Words mean things, and the government relies of definitions to attack.

Call your farm a compound and you are attaching military significance to it.

Just a word of caution from your friendly, constitutional minded friend.



Good point Denton. I will take down the sign on my bathroom door that says Command Center. LOL


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Dear Family Member,
As many of you already know, I am actively preparing for potential disasters or crises that may be coming. While I am concentrating my efforts on more mundane situations, such as power outages or weather-related emergencies, I do not discount the possibility of a more long-term calamity occurring at some point down the road.
Should such an emergency come to pass, while I’d love to take you all in, provide for your needs, and keep you safe, I cannot and will not do that if it means placing my immediate family at greater risk. With that in mind, I am extending to you this offer. If you are willing to do at least some of the work involved with regard to prepping, specifically either purchasing supplies or providing the funds for me to do so on your behalf, I can properly package and store them for long-term use. Doing so will ensure we all have enough food, water, and supplies to make it through whatever life decides to throw our way.
I will also do all I can to help you properly plan for emergencies and prepare your own household for disasters.
Here is just a sample list of the types of supplies we will need, should a long-term event take place and we all end up under one roof.

Food Medical/First Aid Security/Defense
•	Beans
•	Prescription medications
•	Firearms
•	Rice
•	Bandages
•	Ammunition
•	Baking supplies
•	Various OTC medications
•	Cleaning kits and supplies
•	Canned meats
•	Gauze
•	Two-way radios
•	Canned vegetables
•	Ace bandages
•	Gun safes/locks
•	Honey
•	Antibiotic ointments
•	Non-firearm weapons
•	Canned fruits
•	Burn creams
•	Peanut butter
•	Medical equipment
•	Coffee/tea
•	Canned soups

Storage items Clothing (for each person) Miscellaneous gear
•	Plastic bags
•	Outerwear
•	Bleach
•	Plastic buckets
•	Several pair pants
•	Oil lamps, wicks, fuel
•	Canning jars
•	Several pair underwear
•	Charcoal
•	Canning lids/rings
•	Several shirts
•	Toilet paper
•	Totes
•	Several pair of socks
•	Aluminum foil
•	Barrels
•	One or two pair of boots
•	Matches/lighters
•	Water filtration equipment

Again, that is just a small sampling of the supplies and equipment we’d need to provide for all of our needs. Adding just one extra mouth to feed, without having accounted for it ahead of time, substantially decreases the available food for all.
Here is what I propose. If you plan on showing up here after a major disaster, make it easier on all involved by either regularly contributing items such as outlined above or by providing funds every week or month for us to purchase supplies for you. The items purchased are and will always be yours, to do with what you feel necessary. For example, let’s say a year from now your employer downsizes the staff and you find yourself unemployed. The food purchased on your behalf can and will be made available to you as needed.
Consider prepping in this fashion like insurance against an uncertain future.
I would encourage you to give this some serious thought. Then, we can discuss the finer details. I’m sure we can work something out.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Diver said:


> ...You have the guy who is a prepper but shows up with his girlfriend who is mostly interested in her hair. ...


Hair girls are an excellent source of protein. Just sayin.


----------

